# ملف كامل عن قانون الايمان



## mero_engel (25 مايو 2011)

هـذا الدستور ( القانون ) للإيمان وُضع عـلى مراحـل حسب ظهـور الهرطقات واضطـرار الكنيسة للدفاع عـن إيمانها...
 
   وقـد سُمّى بالنيقاوى القسطنطينى      لأن قسمـًا منه وُضع فى المجمـع المسكونى الأول الذى انعـقد السنة الـ 325 فى      نيقـية...
  ثم اُكمـل فى المجمـع المسكونى      الثانى الذى انعـقد السنة الـ 381 فى القسطنطينية...
 
  منذ العـهد الرسولى تضمنت العبادة      المسيحية الاعتراف العـلنى خـدمة   القـداس الإلهـى كجـزء رئيسى منه فى القـرن      الرابع, وتصـدّر الكـلام   الجـوهـرى...
 
 
 *اولاً: تلاوة دستور الإيمان جزء  	لا يتجزأ من القداس الإلهى:*

 إن تلاوة دستور الإيمان جـزء لا  	يتجـزأ من القداس الإلهـى...
هى تعـبير عـن قـبول الجماعـة   	للكلمة الإلهية وإعـلان إيمانها بهـذه الكلمـة التى سمعـوها عـبر الرسالة   	والإنجيل فى القسم الأول من القـداس ( قـداس الموعـوظين )...
وهى كذلك تأكـيد لإرادة الجماعـة فى  	أن تصبح جسدًا واحـدًا بتناولها الكلمـة الإلهية فى سرّ الشكر...
إذن, فتلاوة قانون الإيمان عـمـل  	ليتورجى, نشيد من أناشيد التسبيح فى الحـياة الطـقسية...

 العقـدة والتسبيح مشدودان إلى  	بعضهما بعُـرى لا تنفـصم:
" من يصـلى فهـو لاهـوتى, واللاهـوتى هـو  	الذى يصـلّى" قال الآباء  	قـديمـًا... 
إذًا لا يمكننا أن نتعـرّف  عـلى  	الحقـيقة الكامنة فى عـقيدة ما بالتحليل العـقلانى الصـرف ـ  فالعـقـل لا يمكنه  	أن يحصـر الألوهـة وأسرارها...
ولكن يمكننا ذلك بالتسبيح  	والتـأمّـل...
بالرجـاء الكـلّى فى رحمة الله وهـو  	يكشف لنـا حينـئذ ذاتـه ويساعـدنا عـلى فهـم سرّ محـبّته...
يقـول أحـد الآباء:
" ليس المهـم أن نتكـلّم عـن  الله أو عـن  	حقـيقـة الله, بلّ المهـم الأهـم هـو أن نـدع ذواتنا تتطهّـر  بالله فتمتلئ منه  	ومن حقـيقـته"... 

 اللاهـوتى الحق, فى المفهـوم  	الشرقى, هـو القـديس, لأن القـديس قد حقـق شركته مع الله...

 السعى إلى الله أساس الدين  	المسيحى...
ودراسة دستور الإيمان ليست دراسة  	ميـتافـيزيقـية, بل هى سعى صامت محـبّ ودؤوب يعـبق بالتسبيح...
سعى إلى الحقـيقـة المعـلنة من الله  	والمُعَـبّر عـنها بالمسيح يسوع ابنه والمحـيية لنا فى الكنيسة بروحـه  	القـدوس...
 
*  ثانيًا:  	دستور الإيمان يؤكد وحـدة الكنيسة: *


 دستور الإيمـان يؤكـّد أن وحـدة  	الكنيسة هى, فى الأساس, وحـدة فى الإيمـان...
والجماعـة التى يشدّها إيمان واحـد  	إنما تعـبّر عـن إيمانها جماعـيًا مما يؤدى إلى صـون وحـدتها وإعـلانها  	للمـلء...
وهنا تجـدر الإشارة إلى أن  المؤمنين  	فى القـرون الثلاثة الأولى لم يكونوا فى حـاجة إلى التعـبير عـن  إيمانهم بواسطة  	دساتـير للإيمان...
ولكـن دفعـهم إلى ذلك ظهـور  	الهـرطـقات...

 يقـول هيلاريوس فى القـرن الرابع:
" إن شر الهـراطـقة  والمجـدّفين يدفعـنا  	إلى القـول بالمحـرّمات, كأن نتسلّـق القمم التى لا  تُـطال ونتكـلّم فى أمـور  	لا يُنـطـق بها ونلجـا إلى تفاسير ممنـوعـة.  كان عـلينا الاكتفـاء بأن نتمم  	بالإيمان وحـده ما أمـرنا به السيد: أن  نسجد للآب ونكـرم الابن معـه وأن نمتلئ  	من الروح القـدس. ويا للأسف فنحـن  الآن مضطرون لوصف الأسرار الفائقـة الوصف. أن  	خطـيئة الآخـرين تسقـطـنا  نحن فى هـذه الخطـيئة: أن نُعَـرّض الأسرار إلى  	متناقضات " قصـور" لغـة  البشر, بينما هـى وجـدت لنخـدمها فى سكون قلوبنا"... 

 هـذا يعنى أن تشويه الهـراطـقة   	للحقيقة المسلّمة إلى الرسل فـرض عـلى الكنيسة وضع معـتقـداتها فى  قـوالب بشرية  	مع إدراكها تمام الإدراك أن الكلمات عاجـزة كل العـجـز عـن  إحـتواء الحقيقة  	كلها والتعـبير عـنها كليـًا...

 هـذا الوضـع جـعـل العـقائد  	المسيحية تحـوى ـ حسب الظاهـر ـ تناقضات لا حـصرلها...
فمثـلاً نقـول بأن الله واحـد وإنه  	فى الوقت ذاته مثلث الأقانيم...
ونعـترف بأن الله لا يُـدنى منه  	وندعـو فى الآن ذاته إلى حـياة الشركة مع الله...
ونٌقـرّ بأن المسيح إله وإنسان فى  	آن...
ونقـول عـن الكنيسة أنها منظـورة  	وغـير منظـورة كذلك إلخ...

 كل هـذه التناقضات ـ ظاهـريًا ـ  	تعـبّر مجتمعـة عـن الحقيقة...
لكن الجمع بينها لا يتم عـلى  	المستوى العـقلى بلّ عـلى مستوى الخـبرة الروحـية...
وهـذا هـو معنى السر فى المسيحية...
إنه ليس نظـرية صعـبة الفهم  	والادراك, ولكنه حـياة نحن مدعـوون لاختبارها فى جماعـة المؤمنين الواحـدة,  	أعنى بها الكنيسة...
وكلما ازداد اختبارنا لحـياة  	الكنيسة وجـدناها أكـثر وأعـمـق...
 
* 	     ثالثًا:  	وحدتنا فى الإيمان ملتصقة بالمحبة:*

 وحـدتنا فى الإيمان ملتصقـة  	بالمحـبة وملازمة لهـا... 
وهـذه الوحـدة تؤهـلنا للوصـول إلى  	وحـدة الحـياة الحقـة فى اشتراكنا بالمسيح فى سرّ الشكر...
وهـذا واضح فى القـداس الإلهى إذ  	ياتى دستور الإيمان مباشرة بعـد دعـوة الكاهن جميع المؤمنين لممارسة المحبة  	قائلاً:
" لنحب بعضنا بعضًا, لكى بقلب  	واحـد, نعترف مقرين بآب وابن وروح قدس ثالوثًا متساوى الجوهـر وغـير منفصل"...
وهـذا يعنى أن جماعـة  المسيحيين  	المتحـدة بالمحـبّة عـلى صورة الثالوث القـدوس هـى وحـدها  مؤهـلة ومدعـوة  	لإعـلان الإيمان الواحـد...

 المحبة الحقيقية توأمان لا  	ينفصـلان...
لا حقيقة معـاشة دون المحـبّة  	وخارجها...
ولا محـبّه حقـة خارج الحقيقة...
 
*  رابعًا:  	الالتزام الشخصى " أؤمن":*


 أخـيرًا, يذكـرنا الالتزام  الشخصى  	المنوه عـنه فى كلمة " أؤمن" بدعـوة دستور الإيمان لنا إلى  الالتصـاق بهـذا  	التـدبير الإلهى الذى يسرد أحـداثه وإلى تغـيير ذواتنا  لكى نصبح سفـراء للمسيح  	وشهـودًا له فى هـذا العالم...

 وبذلك تصبح الكنيسة الجامعـة خـادمة  	للعالم الحـاضر كما كان سيدها...
وهـذا جـلىّ فى تسلسل القـداس  	الإلهى:
v     	 	وحـدتنا فى المحـبة تؤهـلنا لأن نعـبّر عـن إيماننا الواحـد..
v     	 	تعـبيرنا عـن إيماننا الواحتد يؤهلنا للاشتراك فى الكـأس الواحـدة...
v     	 	اشتراكنا فى الكـأس  الواحـدة وسكنى المسيح فى قـلوبنا يؤهـلنا للتفتيش عـن  	المسيح وخـدمته فى  كل مواضه سكنه, أى أيضًا فى الإنسان الآخـر وفى العـالم,  	مؤكـدين بذلك  أن سرّ الشكر لا يكتمـل فـعـله فينا إلا إذا أوصـلنا إلى  	المنـاولة فى "  سرّ القـريب" كما يقـول القديس بوحنا ذهبى الفم...












يتبـــــــــع​


----------



## mero_engel (25 مايو 2011)

*قانون الإيمان هو أساس عقيدة المسيحية. وكل الكنائس المسيحية هى التى تؤمن  بقانون الإيمان. وإذا وجد أناس لا يؤمنون به، لا يعتبرون مسيحيين. من أمثال  ذلك شهود يهوه, الأدفنتست السبتيين.
ولأهمية قانون الإيمان فى كنيستنا جعلته ضمن كل الصلوات الليتورجية. فنجده  فى غالبية صلوات الأسرار الكنسية، وصلوات الأجبية واللقان.....الخ. وهذا  تعبير عن أن الإيمان المسيحى هو عنصر أساسى فى حياتنا الروحية، كإيمان  معاش. 

تاريخ قانون الإيمان : **
يرجع تاريخ وضع قانون الإيمان المسيحى إلى عام 325م فى مجمع نيقية  (أسطنبول- تركيا حالياً) بدعوة من الإمبراطور قسطنطين الكبير للنظر فى بدعة  أريوس الهرطوقى الذى نادى مزعماً بأن السيد المسيح ليس أزلياً مع الآب.  فأجتمع المجمع العظيم من 318 أسقفاً يمثلون أبرز وأعلم أساقفة العالم  المسيحى، وقد حضر ممثلاً لكنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية (كنيسة الإسكندرية)  البابا السكندرى (الـ 19)، وتلميذه الشاب الغيور الشماس أثناسيوس (الذى صار  فيما بعد البابا العشرون الملقب بالبابا أثناسيوس الرسولى(299-373م). 
ناقش الآباء المجتمعون فى المجمع المقدس أريوس، مبينين له التعليم اللاهوتى  الصحيح الذى تسلمته الكنيسة الأولى من السيد المسيح نفسه، أنه هو الابن  الوحيد الذى تجسد من العذراء مريم فى ملء الزمان، وأنه هو الواحد مع الآب  فى الجوهر الإلهى، والكائن معه منذ الأزل. ونظراً لإصرار أريوس على تعاليمه  الهرطوقية، فقد أصدر المجمع حرماً ضد أريوس، وصاغ المجمع الإيمان المسيحى  فى قانون وهو ما يسمى بقانون الإيمان من بداية " بالحقيقة نؤمن بإله  واحد...." حتى عبارة " الذى ليس لملكه انقضاء".
وبعد تلك الفترة ظهر رجل مبتدع آخر يدعى مقدونيوس، الذى أثار بدعة جديدة ضد  الروح القدس، منادياً أن الروح القدس مخلوق, فانعقد المجمع المسكونى  الثانى فى القسطنطينية سنه 381م، وأكمل الجزء الثانى من قانون الإيمان  بداية من " نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس" حتى نهاية قانون الإيمان شارحاً الكلام  عن أقنومية الروح القدس ولاهوته مع الحديث عن الكنيسة وعلاماتها وعقيدة  قيامة الموتى والحياة الأخرى. 
وبذلك يكون قانون الإيمان قد وضعه مجمع نقية المسكونى سنه325م وأكمله مجمع  القسطنطينية المسكونى 381م، لذلك يسمى بقانون الإيمان النيقاوى القسطنطينى.  
حول نص قانون الإيمان النيقاوى القسطنطينى: 
تتناول بنود قانون الإيمان العقائد المسيحية التى تؤمن بها كل الكنائس المسيحية وهو يشتمل على أحدى عشر بند: 
1. الإيمان بوجود الله. 
2. الإيمان بوحدانية الله.
3. لاهوت الآب وعمله. 
4. ألوهية السيد المسيح الابن الكلمة. 
5. التجسد والفداء والخلاص بالصليب 
6. قيامة السيد المسيح وصعوده إلى السموات وجلوسه عن يمين الآب.
7. المجئ الثانى للسيد المسيح. 
8. لاهوت الروح القدس وعمله وعقيدة الانبثاق من الأب.
9. الإيمان بالكنيسة الواحدة المقدسة الجامعة الرسولية.
10. الإيمان بالمعمودية الواحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. 
11. قيامة الأموات والحياة الأخرى.*​


----------



## mero_engel (25 مايو 2011)

*1. الإيمان بوجود الله.*​ *              ضرورة إثبات أزلية المسيح              *
              إن من شأن إثباتنا لأزلية السيد المسيح أن يثبت              أمرين: إنه يثبت دون جدل أن السيد المسيح غير مخلوق وأنه كامل              اللاهوت.  ويثبت أيضاً ركيزةً لا غنى عنها في الإيمان بعقيدة              الثالوث، أي وجود              اللاهوت الواحد في ثلاثة أقانيم.  وما لم يكن المسيح أزلياً في              وجوده، فإنه لا مجال  			للإيمان بعقيدة الثالوث أصلاً.  ولا شك أن              كلمة الله تقدمأدلةً أكثر من كافية على الإيمان              بأزلية المسيح.  وسنركز هنا على وجود المسيح سابقاً لولادته.

*              وجود المسيح السابق لولادته*
              إن كان السيد المسيح موجوداً منذ الأزل، كما يؤكد  			الكتاب المقدس، فلا مفر من أن يكون وجوده سابقاً لولادته.               وهكذا تختلف ولادة السيد المسيح عن ولادة  			أي بشر.  إذ يبد              وجود أي كائن بشري بالحبل به أو بولادته.  أما السيد              المسيح، أي كلمة الله، فكان قبل أن يولد.  فلم تكن له بداية.               لنبد  ببعض الشهادات التي تقدمها بعض شخصيات الكتاب             المقدس حول هذا الموضوع.  ولنبد              بشهادة يوحنا المعمدان الذي جاء  			ليعد الطريق لظهور السيد              المسيح.

*              شهادة يوحنا المعمدان*
                          أشار يوحنا المعمدان إلى يسوع قائلاً، "هذا هو الذي قلت عنه:               يأتي بعدي رجل صار قدامي، لأنه كان قبلي. "يوحنا              1: 15               إن ما يقوله يوحنا بوحي الله هنا هو أن السيد المسيح الذي              ولد بعده كان موجوداً قبله.  لكن هذا ليس  			كل ما يقوله.  إذ              تعني "كان قبلي" أنه "كان أولاً               بالنسبة لي."               ويعني هذا أن للسيد المسيح أوليةً وتميزاً عليه              بفضل وجوده  			السابقوهويته.               ولهذا فإن من العبث أن يحسده أحد على ذلك.  جاء بعض اليهود              إلى يوحنا محاولين زرع بذار الحسد في نفسه تجاه يسوع الذي بد              الناس يحولون اهتمامهم إليه.  قالوا له:"يا معلم, هوذا الذي كان              معك في عبر الأردن, الذي أنت قد شهدت له, هو يعمد,                                       والجميعيأتون إليه."يوحنا 3: 26               قال يوحنا ضمن جوابه:" الذي يأتي من فوق (أي المسيح) هو فوق              الجميع, والذي من الأرض (أي يوحنا وكل البشر الآخرين) فهو أرضي."                  يوحنا 3: 31               فلا مجال ولا نفع للحسد*.*

*              شهادة يوحنا تلميذ المسيح*
                          أما الشهادة الثانية فهي ليوحنا الحبيب, تلميذ المسيح ورسوله.              يكتب إلى المؤمنين بوحي الله قائلا عن المسيحً:"وقد رأينا ونشهد              ونخبركم بالحياة الأبدية التي كانت عند الآب وظهرت لنا." 1يوحنا 1: 2               وتفيد كلمة "عند" معنى الملازمة. وهكذا كان مجيء المسيح إلى              عالمنا إظهاراً لمن كان موجوداً بالفعل مع الله الآب وملازماً له              قبل ولادته.             وتنسجم شهادة بولس,الرسول المختار, مع هذا النص.  يقول عن              المسيح إنه:"السر المكتوم منذ الدهور ومنذ              الأجيال, لكنه الآن قد ظهر لقديسيه."كولوسي 1: 26                  فإن كان هنالك من لم يعرف عن المسيح قبل مولده, فليس معنى هذا              أنه لم يكن موجوداً.  فالجهل بأمر لا يلغيه.

*              شهادة المسيح نفسه  *
              أما الشهادة الرابعة              التي سنقدمها فهي شهادة السيد المسيح نفسه.  قال السيد المسيح              مشيراً إلى نفسه، "وليس أحد صعد إلى السماء إل الذي نزل من              السماء، ابن الإنسان الذي هو في السماء."يوحنا 3: 13               يقول السيد المسيح الذي أطلق على نفسه لقب ابن الإنسان إنه              نزل من السماء.  فوجوده  			لم يبد على هذه الأرض.  ولهذا فإن من الطبيعي له             أن يعود إلى السماء.  ولعلك لاحظت  أنه يقول              إنه،وهو يتكلم على الأرض، موجود أيضاً في السماء.  فهو كلي              الوجود.                أو لنقل على الأقل أن وجوده في الجسد لم يحل              دون أن يكون فعلاً في حضرة الله بروحه في السماء أيضاً.                             وهذه نقطة سنعود إليها في               فصل              لاحق.

*              خبز الله النازل من السماء*
             وفي              موضع آخر وصف يسوع نفسه بأنه خبز الحياة، أي ما يحتاجه كل              إنسان لكي يحيا بقوة الله.  وقال، "لأن خبز الله هو النازل من              السماء الواهب حياةً للناس"يوحنا              6: 33.              إن السماء هي مصدر  			هذا الخبز,              وفي هذا توكيد للمكان الذي جاء منه يسوع.

*              مرسل من السماء*
              وفي نفس الموضع قال يسوع لليهود الذين لم يشاءوا              أن يؤمنوا به: "لأني قد نزلت من السماء، ليس لأعمل مشيئتي، بل              مشيئة الذي أرسلني."يوحنا              6: 38               فهو إذاً مرسل من الله من السماء لكي يفعل مشيئته الكاملة.

*              رأى الآب قبل الزمن*
              وفي نفس السياق يقول يسوع: "ليس أن أحداً رأى              الآب إل الذي من الله.  هذا قد رأى الآب." يوحنا 6: 46              والإشارة هنا هي إلى الله الذي جاء منه المسيح              أكثر منه إلى حيز مكاني*.  *فالمسيحيقول إنه من الله الآب وإنه قد رأى الله  			الآب.  ولا شك أنه              يشير              بهذا إلى               زمن سابق لتجسده.

*              خبز مكسور على الصليب*
              وفي إشارة أخرى إلى نفسه بصفته              خبز الحياة،              قال يسوع: "أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء.  إن أكل أحد              من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد.               والخبز الذي أنا عطي هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل العالم."يوحنا              6: 51               فهو خبز فيه حياة من حياة الله.  وهو خبز نزل من السماء لكي يعطي              حياةً أبديةً لمن يقتات عليه.              وسيحدث هذا عندما يقدم جسده علىالصليب من أجل البشر لكي              يحيوا بالإيمان به.

*              سيرجع من حيث جاء  *
                          وقال يسوع مخاطباً تلاميذه، "فماذا إن رأيتم ابن الإنسان إلى حيث              كان أولاً."يوحنا              6: 62               وهنا يتنب يسوع بأنه سيصعد إلى السماء التي جاء منها في الأصل.

*              هو من فوق *
              وفي حوار ليسوع مع اليهود الذين قاوموه بضراوة,              قال لهم: "أنتم من أسفل، أما أنا فمن فوق.               أنتم من هذا العالم.  أما أنا فلست من هذا العالم".                    يوحنا 8: 23              يوضح              السيد              المسيح              هنا الفرق بين أصل اليهود  			الدنيوي وأصله السماوي.  فلا هو              من الأرض ولا هو              من تحت.               بل هو من فوق، من السماء.  وهذا ما يميزه عن كل من عاش على هذهالأرض.  ولهذا لا يمكن أن يقارن أحد به.
*              جاء المسيح من الله*
              وقال يسوع لليهود الذين افتخروا كاذبين بأن الله              هو              أبوهم: "لو كان الله أباكم لكنتم تحبونني، لأني خرجت من قبل              الله وأتيت.  لأني لم آت من نفسي، بل ذاك أرسلني."يوحنا              8: 42               يفترض              في كل من يدعي أن  			له صلةً وثيقةً بالله أن يحب يسوع المسيح.               فمحبتنا لله وللمسيح أمران لا ينفصلان.  فالمسيح خرج من الله              وأتى لكي ينقل إلينا رسالة محبته.
                          ويقول السيد المسيح لتلاميذه، "الآب نفسه يحبكم، لأنكم قد              أحببتموني، وآمنتم أني من عند الله خرجت.  خرجت من عند الآب، وقد              أتيت إلى العالم، وأيضاً أترك العالم وأذهب إلى الآب."يوحنا              16: 27-28               وهكذا يكرر يسوع مرةً تلو الأخرى أنه جاء من الله، وأنه راجع              إليه.

*              وجود سابق مجيد مع الله الآب*
                          ونأتي الآن إلى حديث مباشر، أو سمه صلاةً إن شئت، من يسوع إلى              الله الآب.  يشير يسوع في حديثه هذا إلى وجوده عند الآب قبل              ولادته.  يقول: "والآن مجدني أنت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد              الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم." يوحنا 17: 5               ويمكن ترجمة تعبير "عند ذاتك" على نحو أفضل إلى "في حضرتك" أو              "إلى جانبك."  والفكرة الواضحة هنا لمنله عينان هي أن              المسيح قبل مجيئه إلى العالم كان مع  			الله الآب في حالة مجد دائم.  ولا شك أن هذا يوحي بقوة  بلوهة المسيح.

*              شهد طرد الشيطان من السماء*
                          ويتطرق السيد المسيح إلى حادثة مثيرة كانت كل من السماء              والأرض مسرحاً لها. كان السيد  			نفسه شاهداً على تلك الحادثة التي سبقت كل تاريخ بشري مدون. يقول فيالإصحاح العاشر من              الإنجيل حسب لوقا:"رأيت الشيطان ساقطاً مثل البرق من السماء."يوحنا              12: 53              فيا لها من ركلة قوية تقذف بإبليس بسرعة ضوئية من السماء إلى              الأرض!  ويبدو أنه يتحدث هنا عن طرد الشيطان قديماً من محضر الله              بعد هزيمة أعوانه أمام جيوش ملائكة الله.  فكان في هذا مذاقاً              مسبقاً لانتصار السيد المسيح النهائي عليه.

*              رؤيته لإبراهيم وتضمينات ذلك*
              ونأتي الآن إلى إحدى المواجهات بين اليهود              والمسيح.  فعندما صرح السيد المسيح أنه يعطي الحياة الأبدية              لكل من يؤمن به، احتج اليهود.  وقالوا له: "ألعلك              أعظم من أبينا إبراهيم الذي مات؟  والأنبياء ماتوا.  من تجعل              نفسك؟" يوحنا 8: 56   			لاحظ، رد              يسوع عليهم.  قال  			في سياق جوابه: "أبوكم إبراهيم تهلل بأن يرى              يومي.  فرأى وفرح."يوحنا              8: 57               أجابه اليهود بيناستهجان واستنكار واستغراب:"  ليس لك              خمسون سنةً بعد، أفرأيت إبراهيم؟" قال  			لهم يسوع:  "الحق الحق              أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن!"يوحنا              8: 58               إنه لأمر معروف أن إبراهيم ولد ومات  			قبل                قرون طويلة              من مولد السيد المسيح.  ويجعلنا هذا ندرك مدى الصعوبة  			التي واجهتاليهود في فهم  			كلامه.  ولا شك أن كلام  			السيد المسيح              يتضمن أبعاداً عدة.  إن كان السيد المسيح كائناً قبل إبراهيم،  			فلا شك أنه أعظم منه بكثير.  ثانياً، توجد أمام اليهود فرصة              ثمينة، إذا آمنوا بالمسيح، أن ينتسبوا الآن إلى من هو أعظم بكثير من              إبراهيم.  ثالثاً، كانت لدى إبراهيم رؤيا للعصر المسياني أو بدء              ملكوت المسيح.  وقد سبق  			أن رأى ملكوتالمسيح بالإيمان              ففرح.  وكان سبب فرحه هو أن دعوة الله له، أي لإبراهيم، ستصل              إلى ذروتها وتتحقق في المسيح نفسه.  رابعاً، هنالك  احتمال لا              يمكن إلغاؤه، وهذا الاحتمال هو أن إبراهيم الموجود الآن في السماء              يرى المسيح الآن على الأرض وهو آخذ في إنشاء ملكوته.              وهذا هو سبب فرحه.               خامساً، ربما يلمح السيد المسيح هنا أنه هو الذي كان يظهر شخصياً              لإبراهيم في العهد  			القديم ويكلمه.  ويعني هذا أنه هو الله نفسه.  سادساً، إن ما  			يؤكد هذا التفسير               الأخير               هو أن المسيح استخدم تعبير "أنا كائن" عن نفسه.  لم              يقل "أناكنت"، بل استخدم تعبراً دال على وجود  			مستمر لا              نهاية له منذ الأزل. ولا يستطيع عقلنا البشري حتى أن يبد              بتصور هذا الأزل.  وإن              من الجدير بالاهتمام أن تعبير "أنا كائن" في الترجمة السبعينية جاء              ترجمةً              للتعبير              العبري              "أهيه الذي أهيه".خروج              3: 14               وهذا هو الاسم الذي قدم  			به اللهنفسه لموسى عندما سأله  			عن اسمه.  وهذا كلام مباشر جداً لا يحتمل أي تأويل أو تهرب              من معناه.  سابعاً، وهنالك أيضاً فكرة ضمنية هنا، ألا وهي أن              المسيح هو نفسه خالق إبراهيم.  كانت كل هذه التضمينات أثقل من              أن يحتملها اليهود الذين  			قرروا أن يسدوا أبوابقلوبهموعقولهم أمام المسيح. فرفعوا حجارةً لكي يرجموه.

*              قصد المسيح أن يعرف الناس عن أزليته*
              أوضح يسوع بهذه الأقوال لمن حوله أن ولادته              البشرية لم تشكل بدايته الفعلية.                وهذا هو المسيح الحقيقي الذي تقدمه كلمة الله.              ولقد              أذهل مستمعيه على الدوام بحديثه عن أزليته ولاهوته. فهل تنضم  إلى                           اليهود              في رفضهم للمسيح وأقواله؟  أم تفتح قلبك لتدعوه إلى أن يرتاح فيه              فيعطيك سلامه  			الإلهي الأبدي


----------



## mero_engel (25 مايو 2011)

2- الايمان بوحدانيه الله

منذ بداية الأزمنة والإنسان  المؤمن يرغب بشتى الوسائل التعرف إلى الله. فهذا التعرف نابع من محبته لله  الخالق وهو يريد أن يتعرف عليه ليحبه أكثر. فخطيئة آدم وحواء هي أنهم  أرادوا أن ينتقلوا من مرحلة المعرفة /المحبة إلى المساواة بالله. ومنذ ذلك  الوقت حاول الإنسان أن يتقرب من الله بواسطة الصلاة كي ينال حظوة عنده  ويعرفه عن قرب إلا أن العقل البشري مهما تعمق في دراسته العلمية لن يستطيع  أن يكون قريبا جدا من الله. لكن محبة الله أعظم من البشر فقد أوحى هو بذاته  للبشر في العهد القديم بمظاهر مختلفة وفي العهد الجديد بواسطة ابنه الوحيد  وبواسطة الروح القدس أيضا. ويستمر وحي الله لذاته في مسيرة الكنيسة حتى  اليوم.
إن موضوع الثالوث يلازم الوحدانية ويسير معها جنباً الى جنب، لأن الوحدانية  في الثالوث والثالوث في الوحدانية. لتفسير هذه العبارة نستطيع أن نرجع إلى  المرجع الأصلي لإثباتاتنا ألا وهو *الكتاب المقدس.* ونجد  في الكتاب المقدس نصوصا عديدة تحدثنا عن هذا السر العظيم الذي أشغل بال  العديد من الفلاسفة والمتعلمين ولاهوتيي الكنيسة الأوائل، منهم القديس  أغسطينس الذي حاول سبر غور هذا السر. لنعُدْ الى موضوعنا لنرى تلميحات للسر  المقدس في الكتاب المقدس. فقد أوضح تدريجيا هذ السر من خلال حياة الله مع  الانسان، الحياة الداخلية والخارجية أيضا. أي تدرج في معرفة الله في العهد  القديم في بداياته ثم للتعريف الواضح به في العهد الجديد من خلال شخصية  السيد المسيح. و كيف أوحى الله ذاته - الثالوث في العهد القديم؟ لكننا  سنراه جلياً في العهد الجديد من​ *العهد القديم يكشف سر الثالوث بطريقة غير مباشرة*

لا يظهر الثالوث جليا في العهد  القديم، ولكن نستطيع أن نبين صفاته على لسان الأنبياء، كموسى وأشعيا وغيره.  والصفة الثالوثية في العهد القديم لا تعني وجود ثلاثة آلهة وإنما إله واحد  في ثلاثة أقانيم وهنالك نصوص في الكتاب المقدس، في العهد القديم خاصة،  تبين وحدانية الله بصيغة الجمع مثل:
"_قال الله: لنصنع الإنسان على صورتنا كمثالنا (تكوين 1: 26). وأيضا: "هوذا الإنسان قد صار كواحد منّا_ (تكوين 3: 22)_. " هلم ننزل ونبلبل هناك لسانهم" _(تكوين 11: 7) وفي تثنية الاشتراع نرى تلميحا للأقانيم الثلاثة في ذات الله:
 "اسمع يا إسرائيل: "إن الرب إلهنا هو رب واحد. فأحبب الرب إلهك بكل قلبك وكل نفسك وكل قوتك. (تثنية 6: 4).
وفي سفر أشعيا نجد صيغة الجمع لتدل على المفرد:
 "من أرسل، ومن يطلق لنا؟" (أش 6: 8)​ وهنالك بالإضافة إلى صفة  الوحدانية نستطيع أن نبين صفات الثالوث من خلال التعرف على صفات الأقانيم  في العهد القديم. فالله، كالأب الحنون. "نجد في العهد القديم تأكيدات حول  أبوة الله بالمعنى المجازي لا بالمعنى الحقيقي. فالله هو "كالأب" للشعب  العبراني ولجميع الشعوب. على سبيل المثال يورد النبي هوشع هذه الكلمات على  لسان الله: 
"وأنا درّجت أفرائيم وحملتهم على ذراعي لكنهم لم يعلموا أني اهتممت بهم.  بحبال البشر، بروابط الحب اجتذبتهم، وكنت لهم كمن يرفع الرضيع إلى وجنتيه  وانحنيت عليه وأطعمته" (هوشع 11: 3-4)
 وفي أشعيا أيضا نجد تسمية الله بالآب:
 "يا رب، أنت أبونا. نحن الطين وأنت جابلنا، ونحن جميعا عمل يديك" (أش 64: 8).
العهد القديم هو جزء لا يتجزأ من تاريخ الخلاص والذي فيه أوحي بالثالوث  الأقدس والذي بلغ كماله في شخص يسوع المسيح. إن عقيدة الثالوث الأقدس ليست  حصيلة تفكير بشري نظري عن الله، ولا نتيجة تطور ديني بدأ في ديانات الشرق  القديم، بل هي تعبير لاهوتي *لسر الله الذي ظهر لنا ظهورا خلاصياً في شخص يسوع المسيح**.*​ *السيد المسيح يكشف لنا حقيقة الله الثالوث*

"ولما جاء المسيح فقد جاء باسم  الله حاملا إلينا خلاصه ومن ثم أرسل إلينا روح الله، مقدس النفوس. "إن كل  تاريخ الخلاص هو تاريخ وحي الله الحق والواحد: آب وابن وروح قدس، والذي  يصالح ويوحد معه جميع الذين فرقتهم الخطيئة". كان للسيد المسيح الشأن الكبير ليوحي الثالوث الأقدس ويستمر من خلال روح القدس. فكيف كشف لنا السيد المسيح هذا السر؟
كما تحدثنا سابقا عن صفة الله الأبوية، سنبين هنا صفة المسيح *الابن. *فقد ورد اسم *ابن الله*  أربعين مرة عدا اتصاله بالضمير مثل "ابنه" و"ابني". فيظهر القديس يوحنا  الإنجيلي هذا اللقب واضحا (يو 5: 18). وابن الله هو الابن الوحيد الذي هو  في حضرة الآب (يو 1: 18). وهذه الصفة نراها بشكل واضح وعلني في بشارة  الملاك لمريم العذراء: 
" … فستحملين وتلدين ابنا فسَمِّيه يسوع. وسيكون عظيما وابن العلي يدعى … " (لو 1: 31، 32). 
وهنالك علاقة ما بين الآب والابن كما نراه في متى (11: 27):
"قد سلمني أبي كل شيء. فما من أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب، ولا من أحد يعرف الآب إلاّ الابن ومن شاء الابن أن يكشفه له".
وفي العشاء الأخير يتحدث السيد المسيح بحرارة وبتميّز عن أقانيم الثالوث. فهو، *الابن*، قد أرسله الله، *الآب*،  والآب
 "سيعطيكم مؤيدا آخر، ليقيم معكم الى الأبد، روح الحق"(يو 14: 16-17). 
والرسالة الإلهية للسيد المسيح ستتم بالهبة الإلهية للروح القدس:
"المعزي الذي سيرسله ألاب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كلّ شيء ويذكركم كل ما قلته لكم".(يو 14: 16، 26). 
لكننا لن ننسى عماد السيد المسيح  إذ انفتحت السموات وانكشف السر:
"وولوقت، إذ صعد من الماء، رأى السموات قد انفتحت والروح القدس مثل حمامة  قد نزل واستقر عليه. وكان صوت من السماء قائلا: "أنت ابني الحبيب بك سررت"  (مر 1: 10).
فالصوت القائل أنت ابني الحبيب لا يمكن إلا أن يكون صوت الآب.​ فإذا ما تعمّقنا في فهم شخصية  السيد المسيح وكشف رسالته فإنه يكشف لنا سر الثالوث الأقدس. وكشفه لهذا  السر جاء تدريجيا حتى لا يشكك من يستمع إليه. فبدأ بشارته بالتحدث عن الله *الآب، *ثم انتقل إلى الكلام عن الله *الابن*، الذي أرسله الآب إلى العالم ليخلصه وهو لا يزال يحيا بالآب وأخيرا ختم تعليمه بالكلام على *الروح القدس* ورسالته.
إذا فإن سر الثلوث الأقدس أو الثلاثية الإلهية هو الكشف الكيسر أو الكشف  الأعظم الذي كشفه يسوع. عُرف الله في العهد القديم أكثر ما عُرف به، بوجه  أول، هووجه القوة في الخلق والابداع وعُرف الله في العهد الجديد بوجه جديد  هو وجه الأبوة والحنان الذي ظهر بتجسد كلمة الله، رأفة بالبشر وعطفاً  عليهم.
"فما من أحد يعرف الابن إلا الآب ولا من أحد يعرف الآب إلا الابن ومن شاء الابن أن يكشفه له. (متى 11: 27) فشكر للابن على ما كشف.
أما انبثاق الروح القدس من الاب والابن فيظهر في الوضع الترتيبي الكتابي لذكر الثلاثة بموجب
"وعمدوهم باسنم الآب والابن والروح القدس". (متى 28: 19). سنتحدث عنها في مكان آخر. ​ *الروح القدس يكمل كشف الثالوث*

إن للروح القدس أعمال كثيرة قام  بها ليتمم عمل الله على الأرض ويرافق يسوع المسيح في حياته العلنية ويساند  الكنيسة في مسيرتها الخلاصية إلى يومنا هذا. فالروح القدس هو الأقنوم  الثالث من الثالوث الأقدس والذي في العهد القديم قد جاء ذكره بعدة ألقاب  كلّها تدل على نفس الأقنوم.فقد سميّ الروح، وروح الله، وروح الرب، والروح  القدس، وروح قدوس الله. لنرجع الى الكتاب المقدس، العهد القديم لنرى وجود  الروح القدس:
"روح الله يرفرف على وجه المياه" (تك 1: 2).
"لا يدين روحي في الإنسان إلى الأبد لزيغانه"(تك 6: 3).
"وأعطيتهم روحك الصالح لتعليمهم ولم تمنع مَنَّكَ عن افواههم"(نحميا 9: 20).
"لكنهم تمردوا وأحزنوا روح قدسه"(أشعيا 63: 10).
"فكلمني ملاك  الرب: هذه كلمة الرب الى زربابل: لا بالقدرة ولا بالقوة، بل بروحي قال رب الجنود" (زكريا 4: 6).
"ترسل روحك فتُخلَق وتجدد وجه الأرض" (مز 104: 30). ​ وهناك مراجع أخرى. إلا اننا  نريد أن نظهر أن الروح الذي يرفرف على المياه ويدين الانسان ويعلم ويمنح  المَنَّ وبعض الأحيان يحزن لأن الشعب تمرد على الله وهو ملهم الأنبياء، لا  يمكن ان نعتبره أنه قوة خارقة تزول بعد إنهاك كل قواها بل هو شخص إلهي،  أقنوم إلهي. 
والعهد الجديد يتحدث بصراحة عن الروح القدس لكن بأقل من الكلام عن يسوع المسيح. فمن الأسماء التي جاءت للتحدث عن الروح القدس منها: _روح  الله، روح المسيح، وروح الرب، والروح القدس، وروح الله القدوس، وروح  الموعد، وروح الحياة، وروح النعمة، وروح الحق، وروح المجد، والمعزي،  والمرشد، وروح النصح. _فكل هذه الأسماء وغيرها تدل على الجوهر والمجد  الألهي، وأيضا تدل على أهمية عمله. راجع يوحنا 14: 26؛  15: 26؛  16: 8؛    16: 13. ويرد ذكر الروح القدس عندما أوصى السيد المسيح رسله وتلاميذه أن  ينشروا الإنجيل ومعميدن الذين آمنوا *"باسم الاب والابن والروح القدس"* (متى 28: 19)​ *انبثاق الروح القدس من الآب والابن (عن الأب يعقوب حنا سعادة)*
 
عندما يقول بعض المؤمنين "_وبالروح القدس المنبثق من الآب"، _هل بهذه العبارة ينكرون انبثاقه من الابن؟
إنهم في الأصل يعترضوا انبثاق الروح القدس من الابن بل على إضافة عبارة "_والابن_"  في قانون الإيمان رغم أن العملاء القديسين الشرقيين يقرون ويجاهرون  بانبثاق الروح القدس من الابن ولكنهم يستعملون في أغلب الأحيان عبارة  المنبثق من الآب "_بالابن_" والمعنى واحد، إذن ما اختلفنا. هكذا قال القديس الشرقي أبيفانوس في المرساة العدد 67:
إنه ينبثق من الاثنين، والقديس الشرقي أيضا كيرلس الاسكندري في كتاب الكنز في رقم 34: ينبثق من الآب والابن.
فقد ذكر المجمع المسكوني الأول في نيقية 325 "ونؤمن بالروح القدس" بدون أي  توضيح آخر. فادعى الهراطقة أن الابن كون الروح القدس وخلقه لذلك جاء في  المجمع المسكوني (القسطنطيني الأول) سنة 371 وجدد الإعلان وأوضح ألوهية  الروح القدس بأن اكتفى وذكر أنه ينبثق من الاب كما جاء في يوحنا 15: 26.
ولم يذكر "من الابن" لتسليمه بهذا الأمر ولأنه يخشى إذا ذكر" ومن الابن" أن  يظن الناس أن الابن خلقه. ولكن لما نشأت في القرن التاسع اعتراضات على  انبثاق الروح القدس من الابن أضيفت عبارة "والابن" في قانون الايمان.
يسألون: ألا يقول الأناجيل أن الروح القدس منبثق من الآب فقط. نعم: يقول من الآب ولكن لا يقول: فقط.​ 

بل هنالك عبارة تعادل: "والابن" في  يوحنا 16: 15، يتكلم يسوع عن الروح القدس ويقول: "يأخذ مما لي ويخبركم"  جميع ما للآب فهو لي (أي جوهر اللاهوت) من أجل هذا قلت لكم "أنه يأخذ مما  لي" (ولا يأخذ منه غير جوهره).  وفي يوحنا 10: 30 أنا والآب واحد.
في الإنجيل الاب يرسل الابن والآب والابن يرسلان الروح القدس.
راجع يوحنا "_ومتى جاء المعزي الي أرسله إليكم من عند الآب"_ 15: 26.
راجع أيضا: "_أما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يعلمكم كل شيء ويذكركم كل ما قلته لكم"._ يوحنا 14: 26. وأيضا "_إذا مضيت أرسلته إليكم_" يوحنا 16: 7.
يقول الكتاب عن الروح القدس أنه روح الابن كما قال أنه روح الله:
"_روح الله_" 1 قو 2: 11 و12.
"_روح الابن_" غلا 4: 6.
ترتيب الأقانيم يوضح مصدر كل منهم.
"_باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس_" الآب مصدر الابن والابن مع الآب مصدر الروح القدس.
وما قولك في آية لوقا 4: 18 " _أن روح الرب على ولأجل ذلك مسحني وأرسلني لأبشر المساكين_"_._  أعاد المسيح هنا آية أشعيا النبي: ومعناها لا إرسال الروح القدس لأقنوم  الابن بل أن روح القدس مسح طبيعة يسوع الإنسانية ولهذا سمي المسيح لنه  ممسوح بنعمة الروح القدس في ناسوته.


----------



## happy angel (25 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع جميل جداااااا

ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## اليعازر (25 مايو 2011)

*شكرا على الموضوع " المَرجِع"

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
*


----------



## النهيسى (25 مايو 2011)

* 
شكراا للموضوع *المميز جداا*
 الرب يباركك*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (25 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى حبيبتى للموضوع القيم والمفيد
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


----------



## أنجيلا (26 مايو 2011)

موضوع رائع 
شكرا ليك​


----------



## kalimooo (26 مايو 2011)

موضوع  جميل  يا ميرو

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## mero_engel (27 مايو 2011)

happy angel قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى موضوع جميل جداااااا
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


اشكرك هابي حبيبتي 
نورتي الموضوع 
رنا يباركك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (27 مايو 2011)

*موضوع رائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


----------



## أَمَة (27 مايو 2011)

فعلا موضوع مرجعي
لكل باحث عن الحق والحقيقة

ليكن سبب خلاص نفوس كثيرة.​


----------



## mero_engel (28 مايو 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> *شكرا على الموضوع " المَرجِع"
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> *


ميرسي ليك يا اليعازر 
صلي من اجل الخدمه


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكراا للموضوع *المميز جداا*
> الرب يباركك*


استاذ نهيشي 
اشكرك علي مرورك المتيمز
اتمني الموضوع يكون عجبك


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2011)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *ميرسى حبيبتى للموضوع القيم والمفيد
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك​*


اشكركم يا عزيزتي
مرورك اسعدني وتواجدك المشجع
الرب يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> موضوع رائع
> شكرا ليك​


اشكرك يا انجيلالا
مروك الجميل نورني واسعدني


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2011)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع  جميل  يا ميرو
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


اشكرك يا كليمو علي تشجيعك الجميل 
نورت الموضوع الرب يباركك


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2011)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *موضوع رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتكم*​


ميرسي يا ايريني حبيبتي
اشكرك علي مرورك الطيب


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2011)

أمة قال:


> فعلا موضوع مرجعي
> لكل باحث عن الحق والحقيقة
> 
> ليكن سبب خلاص نفوس كثيرة.​


اااامين يارب 
اذكريني في صلاتك استاذتي الغاليه 
نورتيييييييييييني ووجودك اسعدني


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2011)

*
3-           الآب ضابط الكل من حيث لاهوته وعمله:


*الله الآب هو أب للابن فى الثالوث، وهو أب لكل المؤمنين به. "والآب لم يره           أحد قط الابن الوحيد الذى فى حضن الآب هو خبر" (يو1: 18). فنحن لا نرى الآب           إنما نراه فى ابنه الذى تجسد وصار فى الهيئة كإنسان فى شبه الناس (فى2:           7-8) لذلك فإن كل الظهورات فى العهد القديم كانت للابن، لأنه هو الذى يعلن           لنا ويخبرنا عن الآب الذى لم يره أحد قط.
         كما أن أبوة الآب للابن هى أبوة من حيث الطبيعة الإلهية، أما أبوة الآب لنا           نحن البشر، فهى من حيث وضعنا بعد الإيمان بالمعمودية، حيث أصبحنا أولاد           الله " أما الذين قبلوه أعطاهم سلطانا أن يصيروا أولاد الله أي المؤمنون           باسمه" (يو1: 12)
         وعبارة ضابط الكل: أى أنه يضبط كل الكائنات، ولا يخرج شئ أو أمر عن تدبيره           ورقابته. كما أن عبارة "الكل" تدل على الشمولية للسمائيين والأرضيين، سواء           كانت كائنات عاقلة أم غير عاقلة أو جامدة. الكل تحت سلطانه بما فيها           الملائكة والشياطين. فالشيطان ليس إلهاً للشر بل هو مخلوق تحت السيطرة لله           ضابط الكل.

         + خالق السماء والأرض ما يرى وما لا يرى....
         عبارة خالق هى صفة من صفات الله وحده. كما تعنى أن هناك خلقة من العدم من           اللاموجود. فالله من طبيعته أنه يخلق، أما الإنسان فأقصى شئ يصل إليه أن           يكون صانعاً لا خالقاً، ويكون بالعقل الذى خلقه الله.
         كما أن الآب خالق السماء والأرض، أى خالقها بما فيها من كائنات وموجودات           حية مرئية وغير مرئية، الأرض والسموات.

         + كما أن الآب خالق كل شئ بالابن
         وهو حكمة الله وقوة الله (1كو1: 23، 24). وبذلك يكون الله خلق كل شئ بعقله،           بحكمته، بنطقه، أى بالابن. لذا يقول القديس بولس الرسول عن الابن "الذى به           أيضاً عمل العالمين" (عب1: 2). ويقول الإنجيل للقديس يوحنا "كل شيء به كان           و بغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان" (يو1: 3) 


يـــــتـــــبـــع


----------



## mero_engel (1 يونيو 2011)

*4. ألوهية السيد المسيح الابن الكلمة. *​*
-           "نؤمن برب واحد يسوع المسيح"

   بعد أن تكلم قانون الإيمان عن الأقنوم الأول "الآب" انتقل إلى الحديث عن           الأقنوم الثانى"أقنوم الابن" أنه هو الرب يسوع المسيح. وكلمة رب تعنى سيد           أو إله. وقد استخدمت كلمة رب فى قانون الإيمان بالمعنى الثانى "إله".           والسيد المسيح انطبقت عليه كلمة (رب) فى الإنجيل المقدس بتعبير يدل على           لاهوته.
         والقديس كيرلس الاسكندرى يعتبر أن عبارة "رب واحد يسوع المسيح" هى مفتاح           الإيمان الأرثوذكسى السليم. وهى العبارة التى جعلت القديس كيرلس يسجل أكثر           من مرة أننا "نتبع الآباء"، وأننا نتمسك بالتسليم الرسولى، لأن المسيح هو           الذى سلم الإيمان، وهو بنفسه كان حاضراً فى جلسات المجمع النيقاوى (شرح           قانون الإيمان- فقرة4). وبذلك تبين عبارة قانون الإيمان أن يسوع المسيح هو           الله الظاهر فى الجسد، لأن الجسد اتحد بشكل فائق سرى بالأقنوم الثانى دون           أن يتغير أو يتحول إلى طبيعة الجسد، ولا أن امتزج أو تحول إلى خليط من           الناسوت واللاهوت فى جوهر جديد.

+           ابن الله الوحيد

      عبارة ابن الله الوحيد تعنى أننا رأينا الله الآب غير المنظور من خلاله.           كما انه هو ابن الله لأنه فى لاهوته وطبيعته من طبيعة الله وجوهره.           واستخدام السيد المسيح لكلمة "الابن" لأنه ليس فى لغة البشر ما يعبر عن           العلاقة والمطابقة التامة بين الرب يسوع والله الآب غير لفظ الابن. ولهذا           قال السيد المسيح "من رآني فقد رأى الآب....صدقونى أنى فى أبى وأبى فىّ"           (يو14: 9-11)، وكذلك "أنا والآب واحد" (يو1: 3)
         كما أن عبارة "الوحيد" أى انه ليس له نظير فى هذه البنوة، فهى بنوة متفردة           فى الثالوث، عن أى بنوة أخرى فى عالم الإنسان أو الحيوان .......الخ.

+           المولود من الأب قبل كل الدهور نور من نور إله حق من إله حق:

         فالابن مولود من الآب منذ الأزل ولادة متفردة، ليس لها مثيل فى الوجود كله           فليست بنوة زمنية ولا بنوة جسدية، بل هى بنوة روحية مستمرة للأبد كولادة           النور من النور. فقد قيل عن الآب أنه " ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب.... ساكناً           فى نور لا يدنى منه الذى لم يره أحد من الناس" (1تى6: 15-16) فالآب نور           بالمعنى اللاهوتي وليس بالمعنى المادى. والابن المولود منه هو نور من نور،           أى من نفس طبيعته اللاهوتية، وله نفس الصفات الإلهية. 

+           إله حق من إله حق:

   أى أن الابن هو إله بالحقيقة من نفس طبيعة الإله الحقيقى، وليس مثل الذين           دعوا آلهة بمعنى سادة وليس هم آلهة بالحقيقة. فموسى النبى قال له الله"           جعلتك إلهاً لفرعون" (خر7: 1)، وكلمة إله هنا لا تعنى أنه خالق أو أزلي أو           قادر على كل شئ، ولكن إله بمعنى( سيد). لأن موسى إنسان وليس من طبيعة الله.          
         فالابن هو نفسه من طبيعة الآب ومن جوهره، فلاهوت الابن هو نفسه لاهوت الآب           والروح القدس المالئ كل مكان له كل الصفات الإلهية. 

+           مولود غير مخلوق: 

    تعنى أن الابن إذا كان قد أخذ جسداً مخلوقاً من العذراء فى ملء الزمان، إلا           أن لاهوته غير مخلوق، فالابن بلاهوته مولود من الأب بولادة تفوق الإدراك           والعقل، ولادة روحية. كما يولد الفكر من العقل، وكما يولد شعاع النور من           الشمس. وهنا يعطى قانون الإيمان الفهم الصحيح عن ولادة المسيح من الآب ضد           تعليم الأريوسيين.

+           مساو للأب فى الجوهر:

       الأريوسيون يعتمدون على الآية الواردة فى( يو14: 28)"أبى أعظم منى "           معتبرين أن الابن أقل من الآب فى الجوهر، وغير مساو له فى كل شئ. 
         لم يفهم الأريوسيين أن عبارة "أبى أعظم منى " قيلت عن حالة إخلاء الذات فى           الجسد إذ أن السيد المسيح "إذ كان في صورة الله، لم يحسب خلسة أن يكون           معادلا لله، لكنه أخلي نفسه أخذاً صورة عبد، صائرا في شبه الناس، وإذ وجد           في الهيئة كإنسان، وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب"(فى2: 6-8). وهنا           صورة العبد الذى أخذها هى حالة الإخلاء، مع بقاء جوهر اللاهوت كما هو لم           ينقصه تواضع الناسوت شيئاً. 

+           الذى به كان كل شئ:
 
  وهنا يريد قانون الإيمان أن يوضح أن الابن له صفة الخلق مثل الآب "كل شئ به           كان وبغيره لم يكن شئ مما كان" (يو1: 3). وهذا يعنى أن الآب خلق كل شئ           بالابن، لأنه هو عقل الله وقوته وحكمته(1كو1: 24). *


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2011)

*5-   		التجسد والفداء والخلاص بالصليب:


 
 		+ " هذا الذى من أجلنا نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا، نزل من السماء وتجسد من   		الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء : 
 		كان الهدف الأساسي للتجسد هو الفداء والخلاص للبشرية من الخطيئة الأصلية   		التى تلوثت بها البشرية عن طريق الوراثة من أبينا آدم أب جميع البشرية.   		لذلك نزل السيد الابن الكلمة من السماء وولد من العذراء مريم بجسد خاص به   		من الروح القدس " الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلى تظللك...."(لو1: 35).   		وأقنوم الروح القدس عمل أمرين الأول هو تقديس مستودع العذراء مريم لكى لا   		يرث المولود الخطيئة الأصلية. وثانياً لكى يكون جسد المسيح الخاص بأمه   		العذراء القديسة مريم بدون زرع بشر. هذا الجسد الذى أخذه من القديسة مريم   		العذراء، واتحد به منذ اللحظة الأولى لتكوينه بل نقول أن الاتحاد كان فى   		لحظة التجسد نفسها. حيث اتحدت الطبيعة اللاهوتية بالطبيعة الناسوتية.
 		كما أن عبارة تجسد تعنى أن السيد المسيح أخذ طبيعة بشرية كاملة جسداً وروحاً   		إنسانية من العذراء القديسة مريم التى استحقت أن تلقب "بوالدة الإله" لا   		بمعنى أنها أصل اللاهوت الذى حل فيها، بل لأنها حملته فى أحشائها وولدته   		وهى دائمة البتولية.


 		+ "تأنس وصلب عنا على عهد بيلاطس البنطى" 
 		عبارة تأنس أى صار انساناً كاملاً، له طبيعة ناسوتية قال عنه الرسول "يوجد   		إله واحد ووسيط واحد بين الله والناس، الإنسان يسوع المسيح" (1تى2: 5). لأن   		السيد المسيح ولو لم يكن إنساناً كاملاً، فلا يكون قد شابهنا فى كل شئ، ولا   		يكون قد أخذ طبيعتنا المحكوم عليها بالموت.
 		كما أن عبارة تأنس هى ضد تعاليم الهرطقة الأبولينارية التى نادت بأن ناسوت   		السيد المسيح كان جسداً فقط دون روح إنسانية.
 		فالسيد المسيح إله كامل وإنسان كامل "صلب عنا" أى نيابة وبدلاً عن كل   		البشرية لكى يفديها بموته على الصليب.
 		فالسيد المسيح نفس بارة ماتت عن أنفس خاطئة. فهو على الصليب لم يكن خاطئاً   		وإنما حمل خطايا العالم كله الماضية والحاضرة والمستقبلة.
 		وعبارة على "عهد بيلاطس البنطى" تعنى أن الفداء بالصليب كان حدثاً فعلياً   		فى الزمن وكان فى زمن حكم بيلاطس البنطى.


 		+ "تألم وقبر وقام من بين الأموات فى اليوم الثالث كما فى الكتب":
 		هو اعتراف بعمل الفداء الذى قام به الرب يسوع المسيح على الصليب، حيث صلب   		حقاً وتألم فى الجسد، وقبر دون أن يفارق لاهوته أى من الجسد الموجود فى   		القبر أو الروح الإنسانية التى نزلت إلى الجحيم. وفى اليوم الثالث قام   		المسيح بقوة لاهوته متحد بكل من الجسد والروح منتصراً على الموت.*


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2011)

*
**6. قيامة السيد المسيح وصعوده إلى السموات وجلوسه عن يمين الآب.*
​*
+   		"صعد إلى السموات وجلس عن يمين الآب":

 الصعود هنا هو صعود الجسد وليس اللاهوت، لأن اللاهوت لا يصعد ولا ينزل، فهو   		موجود فى كل مكان، مالئ كل مكان. فالسيد المسيح صعد إلى السماء جسدياً كما   		نصلى فى القداس الغريغورى "وعند صعودك إلى السموات جسدياً" وكان الصعود   		بالجسد القائم الروحانى الممجد الذى لا يدخل فى نطاق الجاذبية الأرضية. كما   		أن عبارة صعد إلى السموات تعنى سماء السموات وهى الخاصة بمجد الله (مت5:   		34).

 +   		والجلوس عن يمين أبيه:

 ورد فى مواضع عديدة من الكتاب المقدس (مز16: 19)، (عب8: 1)، (عب1: 3). كما   		أن عبارة جلس عن يمين أبيه، فالله ليس فيه شمال أو يمين، لأنه ليس محدوداً   		مثل الكائنات المخلوقة. فلا يوجد فراغ من اللاهوت حتى يجلس الابن عن اليمين.
 		وإنما كلمة يمين فى المصطلح الكتابى تعنى أحياناً القوة أو البر أو الكرامة،   		كما يقول المرنم فى المزمور "يمين الرب صنعت قوة يمين الرب رفعتنى، يمين   		الرب صنعت قوة، فلن أموت بل أحيا......الخ"(مز118: 15-17)
 		كما أن عبارة جلس "تعنى استمر فى القوة والمجد والكرامة، بعد ان كان فى   		حالة إخلاء للذات.*


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2011)

*
** 7-   		المجئ الثانى للسيد المسيح:*

​* عبارة "وأيضاً يأتى فى مجده ليدين الأحياء والأموات الذى ليس لملكه انقضاء"   		تعنى أن السيد المسيح يأتى فى مجد طبيعته الإلهية، وليس فى مجد جديد يمنح   		له، بل مجده الخاص به الذى كان قبل كون العالم (يو17: 5)، وهو هو المجد   		الذى كان محتجب، أو فى حالة إخلاء اثناء التجسد كإنسان.
 		كما أن المجئ الثانى هو للدينونة فى انقضاء العالم، حيث تكون القيامة   		العامة لجميع من فى القبور، فيخرج الذين فعلوا الصالحات الى قيامة الحياة   		والذين فعلوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة (يو5: 28-29)
 		فالسيد المسيح يأتى فى مجيئه الثانى "المخوف المملوء مجداً" للدينونة   		والمكافأة وعبارة "الذى ليس لملكه انقضاء" تعنى أن المسيح كما هو أزلى لا   		بداءة له، كذلك هو أبدى لا نهاية له (لو1: 33) (دا7:

**8. لاهوت الروح القدس وعمله وعقيدة الانبثاق من الأب.*
​*
**عد أن تحدث قانون الإيمان عن لاهوت الابن وتجسده وفداءه.....الخ، ينتقل   		للحديث عن لاهوت الروح القدس، وهو الجزء الذى قرره مجمع القسطنطينية 381م،   		كما ذكرنا سابقاً.
 		يقول قانون الإيمان "نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس الرب المحيى المنبثق من الآب،   		نسجد له ونمجده مع الآب والابن، الناطق فى الأنبياء" 
 		الروح القدس هو روح الآب وروح الابن، وهو الأقنوم الثالث فى الثالوث القدوس   		(مر13: 11)، (لو12:12) (غلا4: 6) (1بط1: 11)، لذلك يبدأ هذا الجزء بعبارة   		نعم نؤمن بالروح القدس أنه هو الرب المحيى.
 		وعبارة الرب المحيى تعنى الإله الذى يمنح الحياة، أى أنه يخلق يقول المزمور   		عن المخلوقات " كلها اياك تترجى لترزقها قوتها فى حينه، تنزع أرواحها فتموت   		وإلى ترابها تعود. ترسل روحك فتخلق" (مز104: 27، 30).
 		أيضاً الروح القدس أزلى كما أن الابن أزلياً. يقول الكتاب "فكم بالحرى يكون   		دم المسيح الذى بروح أزلى قدم نفسه لله" (عب9: 14). فالروح القدس هو روح   		المسيح الأزلي، فالأزلية هى صفة من صفات الله وحده.
 		عبارة المنبثق من الآب تؤكد على وحدة الجوهر فى الثالوث، وان جوهر الروح   		القدس هو نفس جوهر الآب والابن، مع وجود التمايز فى الأقانيم الثلاثة.   		ومثال ذلك قرص الشمس. فالقرص متميز عن أشعة الضوء والحرارة المنبثقة من   		الشمس.
 		وولادة الابن من الآب، وإنبثاق الروح القدس من الآب، ليس معناه أن الآب   		متقدم عن الابن والروح القدس، ولكن باعتبار أن الآب هو الينبوع أو قرص   		الشمس أو الذات الإلهية.
 		والمنبثق من الآب يطابق ما ورد فى (يو15: 26) حيث قال السيد المسيح "روح   		الحق الذى من عند الآب ينبثق"
 		وهناك فرق بين الانبثاق والإرسال من الناحية اللاهوتية. فالانبثاق منذ   		الأزل أما الإرسال فهو فى حدود الزمن. الانبثاق يكون من الآب أما الإرسال   		فعن طريق الابن.
 		وهذا بخلاف ما تعلم به الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بخصوص انبثاق الروح القدس من   		الآب والابن، الذى يجعل هناك أصلان فى الثالوث وبالتالى يدعو إلى تعدد   		الآلهة.
 		وعبارة "نسجد له ونمجده" فى قانون الإيمان لئلا يظن البعض أن الروح القدس   		أقل من الآب والابن. لذلك فعبارة نمجده، تعنى أنه له نفس المجد الذى للآب   		والابن وتعنى المساواة بين الأقانيم الثلاثة.
 		وعبارة "الناطق فى الأنبياء تعنى الوحى الإلهى، أى أن الروح القدس هو الذى   		يلهم الأنبياء ويوحى إليهم. حتى كتبوا أسفار الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم   		والجديد.*


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2011)

*
** 9-   		الإيمان بالكنيسة الواحدة الجامعة الرسولية:*​*

 والكنيسة هى مبنى الكنيسة- وجماعة المؤمنين ورجال الكهنوت (الرئاسة الكنسية)   		(مت18: 18), فالكنيسة واحدة فى الإيمان والعقيدة والفكر والتعليم، بل أيضاً   		واحدة فى الروحانية. فالسيد المسيح يريد كنيسة واحدة على مثال وحدة   		الأقانيم فى الثالوث.
 		فالكنيسة الواحدة تشمل كل أعضاء الجسد الواحد (المؤمنون) على الأرض وفى   		السماء، كما تشمل الملائكة أيضاً (أف2: 19).
 		والكنيسة مقدسة لأن المسيح سلم نفسه للصليب "لكى يقدسها بدمه، ولكى يحضرها   		لنفسه كنيسة مجيدة لا دنس فيها ولا غضن...." (أف5: 25- 27).
 		كما أن الكنيسة جامعة تحوى من كل جنس ولون ولسان، ورسالتها فى كل العالم   		إلا أن لها الإجماع العام على الإيمان المسيحى الأرثوذكسى.
 		كذلك كنيسة رسولية لأنها "مبنية على أساس الرسل والأنبياء ويسوع المسيح   		نفسه حجر الزاوية" (أف2: 20). 
 		لذلك من يدعى الكهنوت لنفسه دون وضع يد عليه من رؤساء شرعيين رسوليين   		متصلين بسلسلة الخلافة الرسولية. فإنه لا يمكن الاعتراف بدرجته الكهنوتية   		كما أوصى مجمع نيقية فى قراراته بإعادة معمودية من تعمدوا بيد الهراطقة.

**10. الإيمان بالمعمودية الواحدة لمغفرة الخطايا. *
​*
المعمودية لها أهميتها وضروريتها للخلاص، الإنسان حسبما قال السيد المسيح   		لنقوديموس فى (يو3)، وقوله أيضاً فى (مر16: 16) "من آمن واعتمد خلص".
 		وفى المعمودية ننال استحقاقات دم المسيح للمغفرة، فتغفر لنا جميع الخطايا   		السابقة للمعمودية، سواء الخطية الأصلية الجدية، أو الخطايا الفعلية   		السابقة للمعمودية فالمعمودية واحدة لأن ما دامت الخطيئة الأصلية قد غفرت،   		فلا داعى لتكرار المعمودية إذن. أما الخطايا الفعلية التى ترتكب بعد   		المعمودية، فتغفر بواسطة سر التوبة والاعتراف.
 		والمعمودية تكون واحدة بين جميع الكنائس المسيحية التى لها الإيمان الواحد   		الأرثوذكسى. لذلك تقبل الكنيسة القبطية معمودية الكنائس التى معنا فى   		الإيمان الواحد السليم. 
 		كما يجب أن يقوم بالمعمودية رجال الكهنوت معترف بهم، وليسوا تحت الحكم، كما   		أقر ذلك مجمع قرطاجنة سنه 276م برئاسة القديس كبريانوس. 
 		كما يجب أن تكون المعمودية على أسم الثالوث، وثلاثة غطسات باسم الأب والابن   		والروح القدس"(مت28: 19). *
*
*


----------



## mero_engel (2 يونيو 2011)

*
**  11- الإيمان بقيامة الأموات وحياة الدهر الآتى:*​*
 
الإيمان بقيامة الأموات الأبرار والأشرار، حسبما ورد فى كلمات السيد المسيح   		" تأتى ساعة يسمع فيها جميع الذين فى القبور صوته. فيخرج الذين فعلوا   		الصالحات إلى قيامة الحياة، والذين فعلوا السيئات إلى قيامة الدينونة"( يو   		5: 28-29) والسيد المسيح كان باكورة لقيامتنا جميعاً(1كو15: 20-23).   		فالقيامة هى بأجساد ممجدة روحانية سماوية غير مادية. 
 		والقيامة العامة يعقبها الدينونة ويكون هذا فى المجئ الثانى للرب يسوع لذلك   		قيل عن السيد المسيح " إن ابن الإنسان سوف ياتى فى مجد أبيه مع ملائكته   		وحينئذ يجازى كل واحد حسب عمله( مت16: 27)، (مت25: 31-33). 
 		وفى أثناء القيامة العامة ومجئ المسيح الثانى يكون اختطاف للأحباء الذين   		على الأرض وتتغير أجسامهم كقول الكتاب " الرب نفسه بهتاف، بصوت رئيس ملائكة   		وبوق الله، سوف ينزل من السماء. والأموات فى المسيح سيقومون أولاً. ثم نحن   		الأحياء الباقين سنخطف جميعاً معهم فى السحب لملاقاة الرب فى الهواء. وهكذا   		نكون فى كل حين مع الرب" (1تس4: 16-17).*


----------

